# NBA Season 2011/12



## IcemanJacques

Can't find anywhere to really talk about NBA on here.

I'm loving this season so far. My favourite team being the Oklahoma City Thunder.

I reckon it is going to be a Chicago vs OKC Final. Don't think the heat have it in them to get past Chicago.

What are your thoughts on the season?


----------



## americanfighter

I don't pay a much attention to the NBA but I use to watch it all the time in the 90's. Thinking about watching it some more this season. I always been a fan of the Celtics and the Spurs. and my favorite player of all time is David Robison.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Stuck the thread so it won't get lost.

I am thinking Heat/Thunder in the finals.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> Stuck the thread so it won't get lost.
> 
> I am thinking Heat/Thunder in the finals.


That's what I was thinking earlier this season. But now I just don't know if the Heat can beat the Bulls. For some reason everybody is looking past Chicago even though they have the best record in the league.

I also think the Spurs are a dark horse in the Western conference. But really hope OKC can make it through.


----------



## Rusty

There will be plenty of dribbling, bad passes, dribbling, mediocre defense, dunk attempts, dribbling, bad shots, and stars not getting charged with fouls. 

Traveling will be prevolent as well judging by the few highlights I've seen these last few years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> That's what I was thinking earlier this season. But now I just don't know if the Heat can beat the Bulls. For some reason everybody is looking past Chicago even though they have the best record in the league.
> 
> I also think the Spurs are a dark horse in the Western conference. But really hope OKC can make it through.


I think the Bulls will go far but when playoff time comes around, I think the Heat are going to take it to the finals. I think the Thunder will take the championship.

Hoping the Magic do well and Dwight decides to stay after his latest extension is up.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think the Bulls will go far but when playoff time comes around, I think the Heat are going to take it to the finals. I think the Thunder will take the championship.
> 
> Hoping the Magic do well and Dwight decides to stay after his latest extension is up.


The Heat are incredible when they're on. But for some reason I just don't see them getting past the Bulls. Bulls are so solid defensively. 

Thunder are stringing together a good winning streak. Playing Chicago next so that will be a very interesting game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> The Heat are incredible when they're on. But for some reason I just don't see them getting past the Bulls. Bulls are so solid defensively.
> 
> Thunder are stringing together a good winning streak. Playing Chicago next so that will be a very interesting game.


Depends on how the series is laid out. The Heat have won 15 in a row at home or something like that.

I am looking forward to watching the Magic/Mavs game. Should be a good one seeing as both teams are looking to rebound from awful losses.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> Depends on how the series is laid out. The Heat have won 15 in a row at home or something like that.
> 
> I am looking forward to watching the Magic/Mavs game. Should be a good one seeing as both teams are looking to rebound from awful losses.


Yeah, the Heat have a real good home streak. Just got their 15th straight win yesterday. That being said, Chicago are pretty solid at home as well and they woud get the home advantage if the series went to a game 7.

I can't believe the Magic got beaten so badly by the Knicks, really didn't see that coming. I would love to see the Knicks make the playoffs. Great team when they're there to play.


----------



## LL

Lin is out for the rest of the regular season with a bad knee.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Lin is out for the rest of the regular season with a bad knee.


Yeah, I heard that. And Amare is out for the Knicks too. They're going to have a tough time even making playoffs with their schedule.

Thunder with a very solid win over Chicago today. Despite being without D Rose it was impressive. And Boston getting up over the Heat is great.


----------



## LL

Boston absolutely creamed the Heat today, I'm hoping they can keep this up because I'd love for the Big Three to get at the very least a divisional title.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Boston absolutely creamed the Heat today, I'm hoping they can keep this up because I'd love for the Big Three to get at the very least a divisional title.


Rajon played incredibly well. Anybody who plays Boston in the playoffs is going to have a hard time. I would love to see them knock off the heat. 

I think if D Rose is back then they will win the Eastern Conference. And either the Spurs or Thunder will take the Western.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I would be surprised if anyone but the Thunder went this year from the West. The better competition will be for the East.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would be surprised if anyone but the Thunder went this year from the West. The better competition will be for the East.


Was the same last year in the west though. Spurs had the best record and got knocked out in the 1st round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

As long as the Lakers and Celtics don't go I'll be happy.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Lebron with his first big score of the season. So hard to decide on an MVP between him and KD. Although I am very bias toward KD.


----------



## LL

Heat/Thunder tonight on ESPN2. I'm thinking the Thunder take it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Magic better pull it together.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Heat/Thunder tonight on ESPN2. I'm thinking the Thunder take it.


Should be a good one.


----------



## IcemanJacques

I think the Heat will get it done tonight even though I want the Thunder to win so bad. 

Heat are on a massive run at home and I see the series being square 1-1 between these two, hopefully we get to find out who the better team is come finals time.


----------



## LL

Blake Griffin just posterized Pau Gasol big time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

That was a good game.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Spurs have taken over the Western conference and have the second best record in the league. Thunder are going to have a very hard time getting past them in the playoffs.

Heat and Thunder were looking a bit sluggish yesterday, must have been due to their incredibly physical game against eachother the other day.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Spurs are doing extremely well but I just see the Thunder being the best team from the West come playoff time.


----------



## IcemanJacques

I hope so because they are my favourite team. Reason the Spurs are so good is because everybody puts in the points and assists. Thunder have KD, Russel and Harden. The rest of them rarely put up any numbers. So it only takes one of them to have an off game to throw things off.

I really want to see a Miami vs OKC finals series. Reckon it would be a classic.


----------



## LL

Orlando/Philly is on ESPN right now, Warriors/Nuggets after.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Orlando is a mess. Defense is awful, offense has been slacking as of late too. Coach and Howard are at it and Van Gundy will more than likely be gone after the season. Just not good right now.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Yeah Orlando have been terrible ever since the whole Dwight being traded thing. I would blame there form on him. He has caused a lot of problems despite being an awesome player.


----------



## LL

Orlando somehow pulled it out, I think they're gonna get put out in the first round though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> Yeah Orlando have been terrible ever since the whole Dwight being traded thing. I would blame there form on him. He has caused a lot of problems despite being an awesome player.


He also said that he would not stay unless they fired Van Gundy.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> He also said that he would not stay unless they fired Van Gundy.


He seems like a big baby to me. Yeah he's good. But stop pissing around. If he doesn't like it there he should have left.

Massive win for the Knicks over the Bulls. They could really be a handful in the playoffs for some team. Especially with Carmelo finally starting to play well.


----------



## LL

The thing with Howard is he didn't want to be the next LeBron and he didn't want the people of Orlando to hate him.

I think they can be a contender, and quite frankly, Orlando sounds like a pretty nice destination to me and they made it to the finals three years ago but they have to spend money to compete with Miami, The Clippers, and New York.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Yeah, Orlando can definitely be a contender but Dwight isn't helping that with all the drama he causes off court. He either needs to commit to doing what's best for the team or just leave. 

I won't be surprised at all if there's more 'I want to be traded' controversy next year as well.

Thunder back up to number one in the West.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Magic put a beating on Detroit last night and the Wizards won! Good night for NBA for me.


----------



## LL

The Big Three's about to lay another ass whippin' down on Miami right now.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Big Three's about to lay another ass whippin' down on Miami right now.


Man I hope so, I hate Miami. Looks like Lebron and Dwyane are the only two who came to play for Miami. That's why they're not a champion side. Only have two players on their team.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> Man I hope so, I hate Miami. Looks like Lebron and Dwyane are the only two who came to play for Miami. That's why they're not a champion side. Only have two players on their team.


I think the Heat would be better off with a true big man instead of Bosh.


----------



## LL

IcemanJacques said:


> Man I hope so, I hate Miami. Looks like Lebron and Dwyane are the only two who came to play for Miami. That's why they're not a champion side. Only have two players on their team.


Yeah the first half surprised me, I wasn't sure how Boston would do in Miami but they're doing pretty good. I'm super excited that they're turning it up when it matters and hopefully one more run is left in them.


----------



## IcemanJacques

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah the first half surprised me, I wasn't sure how Boston would do in Miami but they're doing pretty good. I'm super excited that they're turning it up when it matters and hopefully one more run is left in them.


They always seem to get up against Miami. I'm enjoying the fight back from Boston, started off the season very poorly but they seem to be getting back to their normal selves now. The Eastern conference playoffs will be very interesting with teams like the Knicks and Celtics capable of upsetting Miami and Chicago.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Knicks have been terribly inconsistent. Just the nature of the NBA schedule that they are making the playoffs. 29-27 isnt that great. They haven't clinched yet though.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Yeah they are, but Carmelo has come into some form. They still have a tough schedule to make the playoffs though. But if they make it in there they have potential to knock off some good sides.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Magic need to have Howard back ASAP. They are playing Atlanta is half a game ahead of them I think. They could really use a win after the Wizards beat them thumb02 I'm sure they would love home court advantage going into the playoffs. Seems like they could use all of the help they can get. I believe Hedo is still out as well.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Chicago with a good win over Miami today. Miami seem to be falling apart a bit.


----------



## LL

It's gonna be interesting to see how Rose plays for the remainder of the season, if he's not back in full form and Amare and Lin come back I think New York may be able to upset them if they get the 8th seed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how Rose plays for the remainder of the season, if he's not back in full form and Amare and Lin come back I think New York may be able to upset them if they get the 8th seed.


Rose has had a rough year for sure injury wise.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Wizards upsetting Chicago yesterday was concerning. I hope Rose is back for the playoffs.


----------



## americanfighter

looks like my spurs and celtics are going to make it


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> Wizards upsetting Chicago yesterday was concerning. I hope Rose is back for the playoffs.


Wizards have been doing this to teams lately. :dunno:


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> Wizards have been doing this to teams lately. :dunno:


Haha yeah I noticed that as well. People must underestimate them greatly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha yeah I noticed that as well. People must underestimate them greatly.


Well they are pretty bad lol.


----------



## LL

Celtics/Knicks right now, hoping Boston can pull it off.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Knicks losing to the Cavs is poor. They need to get rid of Amare Stoudemire. Him and Carmelo can not play on the same team and Carmelo and the Knicks were a far better side without him. I really hope they get rid of him otherwise they will get blown out in the playoffs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Well Dwight is out for the rest of the season and the playoffs. He also wont make the Olympics. Back surgery for a herniated disc. They arent sure when Hedo will be back either. Magic are in trouble.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Yeah the Magic are done for the season now. They will lose in round 1 of the playoffs. I really hope they trade Dwight as soon as the can. Regardless of how good he is, he has a negative impact on the team.

EDIT: No posts in here for a while, it's nearly playoff time and I think the Spurs are going to take the title if they keep their current form.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Here is the bracket.










A lot of experts are picking the Grizzlies from the West. They do have a very good team and I think they could definitely knock off the Clippers in the first round.


----------



## IcemanJacques

I'm intimidated by the Grizzlies but don't think they will get past the Spurs. I'm picking the Spurs from the West. Unfortunately they will knock off the Thunder in the conference final. 

Heat will win the East and then the Spurs will beat them in the finals series.


----------



## LL

Tough break for Chicago.

Boston's chances of making the Finals just got a lot more easier.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Awesome game between OKC and Dallas. KD with the game winner.


----------

